# Mein kleiner Teich :-)



## SKIPPI (11. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Da der Teichbau (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/der-anfang-ist-gemacht-wie-weiter.42128/) abgeschlossen ist und erste Bewohner zugezogen und eingesetzt wurden, soll es nun hier weitergehen. 

Geich habe ich auch schon ein paar Bilder für euch und Fragen dazu! *Momentchen bitte...*


----------



## SKIPPI (11. Juni 2014)

Also auf den ersten beiden Bildern seht ihr erwas, das aussieht wie ein Wassertropfen, aber gelartig ist. Dies Gel haftet von unten an verschiedenen Blättern der Supfdotterblumen. Weiß jemand was das ist? 

Dann habe ich noch eine Schnecke entdeckt. So ein Exemplar habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Sie hing auch von unten an einem Blatt. 

Ebenso kleine grüne Blattläuse. Dass diese auch im Wasser leben ist mir neu. 

Freuen tue ich mich über meinen James, der die ersten Blüten auf den Weg geschickt hat. Er hat es nicht leicht, Dünger hat er keinen bekommen!

Auch das kleine Pflänzchen zwischen den Steinen bekommt viele kleine gelbe Blüten. 

Ich liebe meinen kleinen Teich!


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi,

das Gel wird wohl der Laich der Schnecke sein. 

Und das gelbe Unkraut wird die Gauklerblume sein!
Ich sage bewusst Unkraut, da sie sich wirklich in allem so verhält....................... 

Einmal am, im Teich wird man sie nur sehr schwer wieder los.......................


----------



## Sternenstaub (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
sorry Olli aber ich glaube dass das kleine Gelbe eher __ Pfennigkraut ist aber mit Unkraut hast du recht.

LG Angelika


----------



## SKIPPI (12. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Unkraut gibt es nicht - nur Wildkraut 

Im Moment freue ich mich über alles das wächst! Wir sind erst im letzten Jahr hergezogen und erst dieses Jahr haben wir angefangen draußen zu gestalten und zu pflanzen. Dementsprechend mickrig schaut es hier überall aus. Da darf dann auch so ein "Un"kraut gerne wachsen. Da bin ich allgemein auch nicht so... Ich liebe auch Girsch, welchen sämtliche Nachbarn verteufeln. Ich habe hier leider keinen... 

Zu dem vermeintlichen Schneckenlaich: Sollte ich den raus machen? Sind __ Schnecken schädlich für die Wasserpflanzen, oder können sie den __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen noch als Futter dienen?


----------



## Meckes64 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi! 
Hast Du keinen Nachbarn oder keinen Giersch?  Das hab ich jetzt nicht so richtig begriffen... Mit letzterem kann ich aushelfen... )


----------



## SKIPPI (12. Juni 2014)

Keinen Girsch! 

Die Kaninchen fressen den wahnsinnig gerne und so waren die schnell weggepflückt. Leider wächst er nicht so schnell wie die Nachbarn alle klagend behaupten...


----------



## SKIPPI (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben, 

gestern Abend habe ich noch eine Weile in meinen Teich geschaut und den Fischis beim Mücken fangen zugesehen. Auch die Seerose wurde angestarrt, ob sie denn wohl bald die erste Knospe übers Wasser heben würde. Und was beobachte ich da? Die kleinen __ Moderlieschen machen sich an den Stängeln zu schaffen! Ganz aufgeregt waren sie und sind so turbolent um die Stängel ge"zappelt" das ihre Bäuche silbern wie Spiegel nach oben blitzten! 
Sie überraschen mich jeden Tag aufs Neue!


----------



## paulo (16. Juni 2014)

Dann steht wohl Nachwuchs an, hier mal ein Kurzer Auszug von Wikipedia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderlieschen
"Das Männchen betreibt Brutpflege, indem es das Gelege bis zum Schlupf bewacht und es durch Anstoßen des Stängels und Flossenbewegungen mit Frischwasser versorgt." 

Paul


----------



## SKIPPI (16. Juni 2014)

Danke Paul! 

Dort steht, dass die Eier nur 1mm klein sind. Da muss ich dann mal gaaanz genau hinschauen! 

Dies hier finde ich auch interessant: "Die Tatsache, dass __ Moderlieschen empfindlich auf Umweltreize wie Veränderungen im Wasserchemismus reagieren, macht man sich beispielsweise im Wasserwerk Berlin zunutze, wo die Tiere als Bioindikatoren für die Trinkwasserqualität eingesetzt werden.[3]"


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2014)

Hier ein Video aus diesem Forum zum Paarungsverhalten des Modis`s

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/video-moderlieschen-bei-paarung-u-laichablage.31846/


----------



## SKIPPI (16. Juni 2014)

Ja sehr cool! 

Das muss ich mal versuchen genauer zu beobachten! 

Derzeit scheinen alle Fischis, also auch die Elritzen, gerne bei der Seerose zu sein. 

Anbei mal (schlechte) Bilder. Für mich sehen die Stängel eher so aus al hingen Algen dran incl. Sand der sich da abgesetzt hat nachdem ich noch eine Pflanze eingesetzt habe.


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
das sieht mir doch ganz nach Moderliescheneiern aus. (keine Ahnung wie die bei den Elritzen aussehen). Wenn des denn Eier sind, müsstest du auf jeden Fall ein Männchen sehen können, der sich um seinen Nachwuchs kümmert. Sprich: er passt auf die Eier auf und er streift immer wieder mit der Körperlängsseite an den Eiern entlang .
Petra


----------



## SKIPPI (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend 

Ja, Petra, ich habe ein wenig beobachtet und danach sind es zwei verschiedene Gelege (?!). Es sind nämlich zwei __ Moderlieschen-Herren welche ich beim anstupsen unterschiedlicher Stängel gesehen habe! 
Wirklich wahnsinnig interessant!


----------



## SKIPPI (29. Juni 2014)

Oh oh.... Wir haben Kiwo und wie es sich dazu gehört regnet es fast ununterbrochen und es gibt heftige Gewitter! Der Teich ist pechschwarz und die Algen explodieren förmlich in ihrem Wachstum!
Die __ Moderlieschen schwimmen im Schwarm an der Oberfläche und scheinen sie "abzugrasen". Ich hoffe zumindest, dass es so ist und nicht, dass ihnen irgend etwas fehlt! Von den Goldelritzen ist nichts zu sehen. Ich vermute, dass wie sonst entweder unten am Seerosentopf sind, oder in der Flachwasserzone. Da schwimmen aber so viele __ Wasserlinsen, dass ich sie dort ja nicht sehe... Ich hoffe das Wasser klärt sich bald wieder und das es allen gut geht..!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2014)

Liebe Skippi mit allem in Geduld üben.las laufen... Das Teichlein sucht sein Gleichgewicht. Du kannst nix tun außer aufforsten.

Was Du schon reichlich getan hast.
Geduld gehört zum Teichlein. Ist das Thema was viele nicht verstehen
liebe


----------



## elkop (29. Juni 2014)

hallo skippy, also ich find, man sieht den laich der __ moderlieschen an den stängeln der seerosenblätter recht gut. wie wenn eine zarte glasperlenkette drankleben würde.


----------



## SKIPPI (30. Juni 2014)

Thomas, ja ich weiß doch  Und ich mache da wirklich überhaupt nichts! Nur die Seerose wurde noch mal richtig herum in den Topf gesetzt  und nun versucht sie auch zu wachsen! Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es den __ Moderlieschen so fast besser gefällt! 

Elke, ich wusste ja nicht wie sowas aussieht und hätte das auch für Algen gehalten, wenn man mich hier nicht aufgeklärt hätte! Aber jetzt weiß ich ja was sie da tun und was das an den Stängeln ist und kann mich drüber freuen! Nun sind sie auf er anderen Seite des Teiches damit beschäftigt die Stängel vom __ Froschlöffel (?!) zu bearbeiten.  Ich bin ja mal gespannt was daraus wird!


----------



## SKIPPI (6. Juli 2014)

Da sind sie wieder, die Ellis! 

Und leuchten vor dem dunklen, nicht mehr sandigen Hintergrund mehr denn je!


----------



## SKIPPI (6. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Mal ein kleines Update:

Das Wasser ist klar und der helle Sand ist auch wieder da! Ich glaube da haben diese kleinen für gesorgt:





Und wir haben Nachwuchs! Es müssen Millionen sein! 





Gerne würde ich euch noch ein paar mehr Bilder zeigen (von der Libelle die sich gehäutet hat, von den Seerosen - Aldi blüht, von dem unermütlichen Schattenspender __ Wasserlinsen...), aber leider will das Forum bei Tapatalk nicht und am Rechner ist das wirklich nervig...


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2014)

Schmeiße Tapatalk weg und mach es im normalen Browserfenster, dann sollte alles klappen 

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2014)

Genau, denn wir wollen große Bilder sehen, wie alles schön eingewachsen ist und blüht!  
aber freut mich zu lesen, dass Du so viel Spass mit Deinem Teich hast!
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Aug. 2014)

Huhu 

Langsam mache ich mir Gedanken wegen der __ Wasserlinsen-Überbevölkerung...aber beim abkeschern hab ich halt Angst den Fischi-Nachwugs umzubringen... 

Und ich mache mir Gedanken, ob man der Natur seinen Lauf lassen sollte, oder ob es besser ist die Baby umzusiedeln. Können so viele Babys den Winter überleben? Hach...


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen 

Ja, die Babys haben überlebt und zwar mehr als reichlich!  

Wenn also jemand Interesse an ein paar __ Moderlieschen hat, dann darf er sich gerne melden!


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2015)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand Interesse an ein paar __ Moderlieschen hat, dann darf er sich gerne melden!


Wo?
__ Wasserlinsen bekommt man am besten weg, in dem man Regenwasser einleitet und überlaufen lässt. Beim Regen schwemmen die Linsen aus, wenn es überläuft und die Regentropfen mobilisieren durch die Wellenbewegungen die zwischen den Pflanzen fest hängenden Wasserlinsen.....geht nur nicht überall.


----------



## SKIPPI (6. Mai 2015)

Na bei mir  PLZ ist 24321

Mit den __ Wasserlinsen ist alles gut gegangen. Irgendwann sind sie verschwunden, jetzt stehen sie wieder in den Startlöchern.  Ich denke sie tragen sehr dazu bei, dass das Wasser so schön Algenfrei ist.


----------

